# my first skeeter pee: image



## countrygirl (Aug 7, 2010)

it was like waking up on christmas morning...i could hear it before i even uncovered it. i was a little worried as the temp. is a pretty steady 73 in utility room, and can go as little as 71 if the guys are hot and messin with the thermostat...but looks like it took off in less than 12 hr!


----------



## Dugger (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey, that looks great - I haven't made one of these yet, although it's on my list to do. I was expecting something a little bit lighter in color - did you add something to darken it?


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 7, 2010)

i used the slurry/lees from my 5 gal. blackberry...when i stirred it up, it was still dark yellow underneath...i stirred it up real good, and there is alot of blackberry pieces/pulp/drupes (?sp)


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 8, 2010)

my s.g. is 1.050 this morning!!! ready for the next step!!!
it looks like i'm going to have a pink skeeter pee


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 8, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> my s.g. is 1.050 this morning!!! ready for the next step!!!
> it looks like i'm going to have a pink skeeter pee


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

aahh, thanks lon, that means alot!
i'm hoping my new carboy comes in today, so i can "tuck this little girl into bed", lol


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

*skeeter pee gone wild*

my skeeter pee is going wild! it's down to 1.020 and foaming like crazy!!!
my new carboy didn't come in today
it's smelling really strong/yeasty...is my skeeter pee throwing a temper tantrum?


----------



## Julie (Aug 9, 2010)

it's just doing what it likes to do. it is doing fine. LOL, you better hope that carboy comes is pretty quick.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Julie said:


> it's just doing what it likes to do. it is doing fine. LOL, you better hope that carboy comes is pretty quick.



praying it'll be waiting on me when i get in from work tomorrow!!!
it and the blackberry have to do a swap so the blackberry will be okay on headspace...i could see where this could get complicated, lol


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 10, 2010)

okay, the foam this morning is almost like a cap
it's 2-3 inches thick and solid "acting", and getting brown looking...
have i done something wrong? incorporated tooo much oxygen?
and here i was, worried that there wasn't enough slurry from the blackberry to get this started. 
thanks for any info


----------



## Julie (Aug 10, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> okay, the foam this morning is almost like a cap
> it's 2-3 inches thick and solid "acting", and getting brown looking...
> have i done something wrong? incorporated tooo much oxygen?
> and here i was, worried that there wasn't enough slurry from the blackberry to get this started.
> thanks for any info



Have you checked the sg lately and have you added the last bottle of lemon yet? By your description I would say it's ok. It sounds like it is starting to come to an end of it's fermentation. You didn't incorporated too much oxygen. 

check your sg, add the last bottle of lemon if you have not done so and it you are down to 1.010 get it into a carboy.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you julie!
it is down to 1.010
since the carboy is not in, i put the lid and airlock on the primary.
i wonder if it had something to do with the yeast used for the blackberry?
it, too, foamed heavily and had little "volcanoes" going on, lol.


----------



## Julie (Aug 10, 2010)

You definitely had a very good starter.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 10, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> okay, the foam this morning is almost like a cap
> it's 2-3 inches thick and solid "acting", and getting brown looking...
> have i done something wrong? incorporated tooo much oxygen?
> and here i was, worried that there wasn't enough slurry from the blackberry to get this started.
> thanks for any info



The foam cap is pretty normal. It usually means you are fermenting gangbusters. The faster it gets done, the faster you'll be enjoying.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 10, 2010)

hope so, lon...the carboy still didn't come in today, but my extra primary did, so i did some swapping around and now the skeeter pee is in the 6 gal. carboy with airlock on. i think it has slowed down a little...slightly, lol.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 11, 2010)

at the end of the fourth day. how long does is it usually take for skeeter pee to finish dry? it's still got a decent airlock action but the color is very nice and pink. foaming is much less.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 11, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> at the end of the fourth day. how long does is it usually take for skeeter pee to finish dry? it's still got a decent airlock action but the color is very nice and pink. foaming is much less.



Too many variables to predict accurately. I've had some finish dry in as little as 5 days, others took 3 weeks. Because I try to keep an ample supply bottled and ready, I've been fermenting it a little cooler and then it takes just a bit longer.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I've been fermenting it a little cooler and then it takes just a bit longer.



that might be part of the equation...since it is in the 6 gal. carboy, it is in the floor...right across from the airvent...
temps are 74 on the counter, but i bet much cooler in it's current location.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 13, 2010)

*update*





here's what it's currently looking like. guess who forgot to order the correct bung for the new 3 gal. carboy?  duhhhh...
so i wanted to say this somewhere...i've ordered supplies from 3 different companies online...finevinewines is officially the quickest shipper!!!!
thanks george...i'll be placing an order for a #10 stopper this weekend!


----------



## Dugger (Aug 13, 2010)

#10? Wow, that's a good sized bung!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Dugger said:


> #10? Wow, that's a good sized bung!



and it's only a 3 gallon carboy
i did not expect that...figured i'd have one that would fit
so the blackberry stays in the primary bucket...the skeeter pee stays in this honking 6 gallon carboy...for now...


----------

